# Knieverletzung



## luckygambler (12. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute

ich habe mir Ostermmontag bei nem 180-endo-drop ne 1m Mauer runter das Knie verdreht als ich den Move abbrechen musste. Anstatt aufs HR habe ich die ganze Rotation mit dem Bein abgefangen.
Dabei habe ich mir das Knie etwas verdreht und nen Muskelfaserriss in der Wade zugezogen.
Das Knie war verhältnismässig wenig dick und auchnicht verfärbt.
Der Orthopäde sagte mir das Knie scheint nichts abbekommen zu haben.
Nun sind schon einige Wochen vorbei und vom Muskelfaserriss merke ich nichts mehr.
Die Muskulatur seitliche um das Knie herum ist noch nicht kräftig und das Knie selber schmerzt auch noch etwas. Auf den nächsten freien Arzttermin muss ich noch Wochen warten, drum wollte ich mich hier mal umhören wie ich mich genau verhalten muss.
Der orthopäde hat sich das Knie angeschaut und durch Griffe die Bänder überprüft, aber nicht genau nachgefragt wie es zum Unfall kam. Auch eine MRT hiet er für völlig überflüssig. Ich frage mich manchmal ob ich mit diesem Arzt gut beraten bin. Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht?


Soll ich noch gänzlich auf den Sport verzichten solange ich noch ein Ziehen und Drücken im Knie verspüre?
Wirklich schmerzen tut das ganze nicht mehr. Nur so etwas bei Beanspruchung. Oder wenn ich mal länger als ne Stunde auf den Beinen bin. Muss ich jetzt noch Langzeitschäden befürchten, oder ist es normal, dass das Knie 3 Monate und mehr brauch um wieder zu heilen?
Besteht die Hoffnung, dass wieder alles in Ordnung sein wird?
Beim Fussball passiert soetwas doch sicher ständig und irgendwann sind die doch auch wieder auf dem Rasen.

Gruss


----------



## Eisbein (12. Juni 2009)

Ich fang mal beim artz an. 1. du bist kassenpatient (vermutlich). Da bekommste nur ein mrt wenn du den leuten richtig auf dem tisch tanzt oder beziehungen hast.
Du holst dir noch arzttermine? Geh einfach hin, nehm dir ein buch und was zu trinken mit und warte. 

Ich hab mir noch nie einen termin geholt, weil ich auch mit termin ewigkeiten sitze.

So nun zum knie/verletzung.
Wenn du nur was in der Wade hattest, dann kann ich nicht wirklich verstehen wie du schmerzen im knie hast.
Kla sind die wadenmuskeln mit den sehnen auch mit dem knie verbunden, aber dürfte sich nicht so drastisch auswirken.
Vermutlich sind deine bänder im knie auch etwas gedehnt und in dem falle würde ich dann wirklich mal den arzt wechseln, denn sowas entdeckt mein hausarzt ohne zu nem orthopäden zu gehen.

Kein sport/bewegung ist meist die falsche lösung. Richtige bewegung unter beobachtung ist das was du brauchst. Also ab zum arzt und physio verschreiben lasssen. Und dann bei der physio drauf drängen das sie dir übungen zeigen die du allein und daheim machen kannst. Da gibt es eigentlich ausreichend übungen. 

Wenn du keine physio bekommst kann ich dir ja mal ein paar übungen per PN schicken. 

achja, man hat mir damals bei meiner schulter OP gesagt, dass es so rund um 1Jahr braucht bis das gelenk wieder richtig fit ist.

Ich bin zwar schon nach 3 monaten trial gefahren, aber wenn ich jedentag was länger fahre dann, merke ich schon das da mal was war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (12. Juni 2009)

was willst du denn mit einem mrt?
kauf die ne salbe. und warte ab. dann leichtes rehatraining und lass die finger vom trialbike.

Muskelfaserriss? oder anriss?


----------



## Gun-Food (12. Juni 2009)

Ich kann mich eigentlich nur Eisbein anschließen.

Meine Erfahrungen zu solchen Verletzungen sind zwar sehr beschränkt (1x Ellbogenbruch), aber mit der richtigen Physio und wenn man es durchhält auch wirklich zu Hause noch weiter und vielleicht etwas mehr zu machen, dann wir man schnell wieder fitt. Direkt nach der Verletzung kann man wenig machen, man sollte wirklich etwas schmerzfrei sein, um eine Basis zu haben. Mit den Übungen hat man dann die Möglichkeit, die Schmerzempfindlichkeit weiter auszureizen.

Nur ne Salbe und rumsitzen, dass es besser wird, halte ich eindeutig für den falschen Weg. Nen MRT, naja, wenn es unter Belastung schmerzt, ist das normal, wenn das Knie dick wird und sich verfärbt, dann ist das MRT die Lösung um festzustellen, ob vielleicht doch noch mehr am Knie ist.
Wenn du ein komisches Gefühl bei deinem Arzt hast, nimm dir nen anderen. Lass dir die Unterlagen aushändigen oder zumindest eine Diagnose ausstellen. Der neue Arzt hat dann ne Basis um zu sagen, da ist mehr oder die passt. Aber ohne Vertrauen würd ich mir nen anderen suchen.

Von meinem Bruch merk ich nur noch was, wenn das Wetter drastisch wechselt.


----------



## Eisbein (12. Juni 2009)

mrt ist immer sinnvoll. Denn auf nem normalen röntgenbild sieht man nichts/nicht viel von den bändern und deren evtl. schädigungen.

Meine abgerissene Gelenklippe konnte auch nur über das MRT diagnostiziert werden. Wenn du den richtigen Arzt hast bekommste mit etwas gut reden auch schon dein MRT. Bei mir ging es eben um die entscheidung ob OP oder nicht. Ging auch recht fix. Aber wir haben in Berlin ja auch nicht nur ein MRT gerät


----------



## JP Trialer (12. Juni 2009)

ay, klingt ja nicht gut.

Kann zwar nichts zum Thread beitragen...


aber trotzdem wünsch ich dir viel Glück und ne gute Besserung!


----------



## TRAILER (13. Juni 2009)

ich musste schon 2 mal ins mrt jeweils 3/4 jahr gewartet.
das wirste bestimmt nur bekommen wenns nicht weg geht und der doc kein plan mehr hat.
als privat kannste gleich da bleiben.
was ist den bei der ultraschalluntersuchung raus gekommen.


----------



## ecols (13. Juni 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Aber wir haben in Berlin ja auch nicht nur ein MRT gerät


was ihr in berlin nicht alles habt.. 
glaubst du das hilft ihm in irgend einer weise weiter?

such dir einen arzt deines vertrauens (einen von dem du den eindruck hast dass er dich wirklich ernst nimmt), alles andere hat keinen sinn.. und lass dich ohne referenz auf vorherige diagnosen nochmal untersuchen..


----------



## triptonight (13. Juni 2009)

Du solltest zu einem ordentlichen Sportmediziner gehen. Ist schon schon mal ein schlechtes Zeichen, wenn der Arzt nicht mal fragt, wie es genau zu der Verletzung gekommen ist. 
Ich kenne die Probleme mit den Knien selber ganz gut. Könnte bei dir vielleicht jetzt zum Beispiel nur noch eine Reizung sein oder eventuell auch etwas mit dem Meniskus zu tun haben. Das Knie muss ja nicht immer zwangsweise anschwellen, wenn irgendwas damit nicht in Ordnung ist. 
Ich würde an deiner Stelle lieber erst mal noch auf Trial verzichten,- auch wenn es schwer fällt.So wie ecols schon schrieb -  Such dir einen neuen Arzt dem du vertraust und der wird dir denn schon sagen, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## bike-show.de (13. Juni 2009)

Gute Besserung.


----------



## luckygambler (13. Juni 2009)

erstmal danke für die vielen tipps und besserungswünsche!

ich bin auch nicht der mensch der jetzt beim arzt nen termin macht.
beim letzten mal sass ich aber mit nem guten buch 3 stunden im wartezimmer bis ich dann zur arbeit musste. und das ab öffnung der praxis.
mal nen anderen arzt zu probieren ist sicher keine schlechte idee.
ich werde berichten. der verzicht auf trial ist aber echt nervig!

die verletzung wird auf jeden fall von tag zu tag besser.
seit dem die wade ruhe gibt (es war nur ein anriss, kein durchriss) merke ich eben nur noch das knie.
zb. wenn ich mir den fuss ausschütteln wollte merkte ich ein ziehen in den seitlichen bändern oder muskeln. dieser schmerz ist auch schon so gut wie garnicht mehr da.
deshalb stieg ich letzte woche zum ersten mal mit kniestütze aufs trial rad und habe die räder versetzt und backwheelhops geübt. 
die schmerzen sind muskelkaterähnlich aber nicht mehr, deshalb dahcte ich ich könnte wieder mit so leichtem training beginnen.
sobald das bein warm ist merke ich garkeinen schmerz mehr.
vergangene woche habe ich 3 soclher trainingseinheiten mit 1-2 tagen pause gemacht.
am nächsten tag stellten sich sehr leichte schmerzen und ermüdungsershcienungen ein, aber insgesammt fühlte sich das bein kräftiger an. vl habe ich beim dritten training ja etwas zu lange auf der rad gestanden, oder es mir bei 1-2 mal absteigen etwas zuviel belastet. danach hatte ich das gefühl mein bein eher etwas geschwächt zu haben.
da ich mir jetzt unsicher bin möchte ich weitere experimente lieber lassen.
will ja auch keine unnötigen foglschäden hervorrufen, nur weil ich ungeduldig bin.

der bewegungsradius ist auch noch nicht vollständig da. strecken kann ich das bein nicht vollständig weil die wade nun etwas verkürzt ist (ist aber normal) und ganz beugen auch nicht. es sind aber nur wenige grad die fehlen.
meine ersten beugungsversuche vor 3-4 wochen als ich wieder ohne krücken laufen konnte, haben täglich eine besserung gebracht. ich konnte das bein anfangs nicht soweit beugen wie jetzt.
damenrad zuerts mit sehr hohem sitz, ist jetzt kein problem mehr.

der unfall war ja jetzt auch nicht besonders hart.
am besten stelt man sich vor, wie man eine 180° drehung auf einem gestreckten bein landet und der fuss dabei fest auf dem boden bleibt, sodass die rotation ins knie geht.
aus einem meter höhe dürfte der stoss selbst für das knie doch kein problem gewesen sein.
ich habe in dem moment nichtmal damit gerechnet, dass überhaupt etwas passieren würde, bis ich plötzlich nicht mehr stehen konnte.

vielleicht kommt jemanden dieser heilungsprozess bekannt vor und kann mich beruhigen, dass sehr bald alles voll in ordnung sein wird.



eisbein danke für das angebot mit den übungen ich schrieb dir mal ne pm.

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (13. Juni 2009)

also ich hatte dieses jahr schon 2 leichte anrisse(beinbizeps bizeps). war beim hausarzt und mit voltaren tabletten plus salbe gehen die recht schnell weg. aber es braucht seine zeit und ruhe. mit voltaren kannst du die heilung erheblich beschleunigen. und durch leichte bewegung baut der muskel das kaputte gewebe schneller ab.


----------



## Ray (13. Juni 2009)

Ohne auf deren Gehaltsliste zu stehen empfehle ich Wobenzym. Ist teuer aber beschleunigt der Heilungsprozess.


----------



## luckygambler (8. Juli 2009)

heute beim radiologen:

vorderes kreuzband angerissen, noch ein seitliches band angerissen, flüssigkeitseinlagerungen und meniscus durchgerissen!
erstmal ein schock. jetzt mal schauen was der orthopäde sagt.
puh


----------



## kamo-i (8. Juli 2009)

Mach mal keinen shice! =(  Oh man! Ich wünsche dir nur das Beste und hoffentlich schnelle und unkomplizierte Genesung !!!

Gruß, 
Marcel


----------



## luckygambler (10. Juli 2009)

Schitte, Kreuzband is doch durch!
Meniskus is ein Trümmerhaufen sagt er.
Auf ner Skala von 1-4 hab ich ne 3,5.
OP is am 29. juli.
Dieses Jahr werd ich wohl nicht mehr fahren. 
Trotzdem allen eine erfolgreiche Saison.
Seid aufmerksam und lasst die 180´s einfach weg ;-)


----------



## ecols (10. Juli 2009)

gute besserung und kuck dass du nen guten physiotherapeuten findest.. die richtige reha ist essentiell! Eine gute betreuung kann den heilungsprozess exorbitant beschleunigen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tigerwoodzz (10. Juli 2009)

luckygambler schrieb:


> Schitte, Kreuzband is doch durch!
> Meniskus is ein Trümmerhaufen sagt er. Auf ner Skala von 1-4 hab ich ne 3,5. OP is am 29. juli. Dieses Jahr werd ich wohl nicht mehr fahren.
> Trotzdem allen eine erfolgreiche Saison.
> Seid aufmerksam und lasst die 180´s einfach weg ;-)


 
das ist schlecht... hatte ich vor zwei jahren...

klar wirst du dieses jahr wieder fahren. radfahren ist super fürs knie. du wirst dieses jahr wahrscheinlich keine faxen mehr auf deinem bike machen, aber fahren wirst du müssen...



ecols schrieb:


> gute besserung und kuck dass du nen guten physiotherapeuten findest.. die richtige reha ist essentiell! Eine gute betreuung kann den heilungsprozess exorbitant beschleunigen..


 
 absolut richtig, lass dich nach der OP nicht hängen. bleib aktiv dran....

gut ist auch, vor der op muskeln aufbauen. dann wirst du nach der OP bezgl. der muskeln nicht so ganz zurückfallen. besprich das aber mit deinem doc!

dir jute besserung un' kopp hoch...

jruss us kölle....


----------



## luckygambler (10. Juli 2009)

ecols schrieb:


> gute besserung und kuck dass du nen guten physiotherapeuten findest.. die richtige reha ist essentiell! Eine gute betreuung kann den heilungsprozess exorbitant beschleunigen..



hey danke für die tipps!
hätte nicht gedacht, dass die richtige reha so wichtig sein kann.
woran erkenne ich zb. eine schlechte reha?



tigerwoodzz schrieb:


> das ist schlecht... hatte ich vor zwei jahren...
> 
> ..


wie war deine diagnose? hast du nen meniskusersatz? und wie verlief die heilung? wie gehts dir jetzt? 

ja ich werde kämpfen!


----------



## ecols (10. Juli 2009)

Als Laie ist es nicht einfach einen guten zu Erkennen, es gibt aber einige sehr gute Indizien. Gute Physiotherapeuten (Ärzte übrigens auch)



Nehmen dich und dein Anliegen immer ernst
Hören dir aufmerksam zu
Gehen auf spezifische Probleme und Belastungen ein
Stellen dir ein komplettes Konzept vor, dass sie auch beibehalten
Erklären dir jeden Schritt so weit wie du es möchtest
Am besten kuckst du bei hochkarätigen Vereinen deiner Umgebung wen die Verpflichten und hängst dich da dran. Wirklich gute Leute ziehen oft einen recht hochkarätigen Kreis an Sportlern aus einem recht großen Umfeld an. Mit etwas Suche bekommt man das schon mit!

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## TRAILER (10. Juli 2009)

ohje dann gute besserung.
hoffe das deine arbeit schule nicht drunter leidet.


----------



## luckygambler (12. Juli 2009)

TRAILER schrieb:


> hoffe das deine arbeit schule nicht drunter leidet.



ich hatte noch nie soviel zeit für die uni wie jetzt 
mal sehen.. ich überlege mir jetzt eine gitarre zu kaufen und ein bissel zu klimpern. schön am strand mit freunden.
das bike bleibt solange in sicherheitsgewahrsam bis ich wieder aktiv sein kann.
wollt ihr fotos sehen?
ich habe mein knie auf cd 
gruss


----------



## luckygambler (1. August 2009)

so hab die op gut überstanden. jetzt gehts an die reha!


----------



## holmar (1. August 2009)

gute besserung und hoffentlich bist du bald wieder voll auf den beinen


----------



## Dt80Freund (4. August 2009)

Hallo, bin hier im Forum eher unbekannt, aber in Sachen Knieverletzung kann ich mitreden :-(

Habe mir im Mai 2008 das Knie genauso verdreht wie du, und zwar beim Football. Zusätzlich noch mit Patellaluxation (Kniescheibe blieb draußen).
Bin dann zum Mrt, da war nur zu erkennen, dass ein Innenband gerissen ist, welches dann zwecks Straffung anfang Juni operiert wurde.

Leider wurde der Kreuzbandriss erst während der Op diagnostiziert, weshalb ich am 26.06 nochmal operiert wurde.
(Semitendinosus Plastik)

Zum Heilungsverlauf ist zu sagen, dass die ersten 8-12 Tage am schlimmsten waren, da tat alles sehr weh, dann gehts aber.

Hatte eine gute Reha, habe aber trotzdem 14 Wochen gebraucht, bis ich die Krücken weglegen konnte.

Das Hauptproblem ist aber, dass ich trotz Training nur schwer Muskulatur aufbauen kann, weil die Patellaspitze gereitzt ist und jede Belastung sauweh tut. In diesem Teufelskreis stecke ich jetzt seit über 9 Monaten und Ärzte wissen auch nicht weiter.

Deshalb:
!!!Lass es ruhig angehen!!! Wenn du einmal ne Reizung im Knie hast, verzögert sich die Heilung um mehrere Monate! Und lass unnötige Belastungen, z.B Fußball oder Sprinten nach 6 Monaten bloss sein, da kann man sich alles wieder zerhauen und muss nochmal zersägt werden!

Ich musste schon das Trial fahren aufgeben, weil es einfach leider ein eher Kniebelastender Sport ist, auch wenn die "Kurbelbewegungen" durchaus gut sind, sind die Sprünge Gift für ein empfindliches Knie.
Also wer Interesse an nem gut ausgestattetem Echo Team 2007 hat, meldet sich bitte bei mir ;-)


Ich wünsche dir eine gute Besse rung und dass bei dir alles besser klappt!!
LAss den Kopf nicht hängen und verlass dich immer nur darauf, was dein Körper dir sagt.


----------



## voytec (4. August 2009)

und von mir auch gute bessereung lucky!!!


----------



## luckygambler (6. August 2009)

Danke DT80Freund und allen anderen!

Laut Krankenhaus soll ich 4 MONATE mit SCHIENE eine Teilbelastung von nur 20kg einhalten!!! Ich werd wahnsinnig! Mein Urlaub in drei Wochen ist im Eimer und bis ich wieder aufs Rad komm... ach keine Ahnung! Ob ich wenns dann soweit ist überhaupt noch fahren kann?
Wegen der Schwellung darf ich nichtmal in die Sonne!  Gib mir einfach ne Pille die mich nen halbes Jahr schlafen lässt....

Ist die Verordnung des Krankenhauses für die REHA eigendlich verpflichtend? 
Ich stelle mir vor, wie man sich den am Worst Case eines Patienten orientiert und dann einen Trainingsplan für das kommende Jahr erstellt.

Ich brauche einen indisivuellen Plan, der sich nach meinen Fortschritten orientiert. Einen therapeuten, der entscheidet wann man den nächsten Schritt geht und nicht nur auf die Verordnung schaut.

Nach welchen Kriterien stellt der Operateur die Verordnung überhaupt aus? Das Gespräch nach der Operation war nur sehr kurz. Man hat mich nicht über die REHA aufgeklärt, wieso und warum genau diese und jene REHA verordnet wurde.

Im moment weiss ich garnicht an wen ich mich am besten wenden soll.

Zuerst eine Nachbesprechung beim Operateur?
Sofort einen speziell ausgebildeten Sportphysio-Therapeuten aufsuchen oder erst noch die kommende Woche bei der nahegelegenen Therapeutin bleiben?

Mein Orthopäde denkt ich will so schnell wie möglich in die Halfpipe und hält mich für den perfekten Kandidaten für den erneuten Kreuzbandriss.
Dabei will ich doch nur ein intensives REHA-Programm und alles darüber wissen was mir gut tut. Anscheinend stell ich ihm aber schon zuviele Fragen...

Ich werd wahnsinnig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (6. August 2009)

selbst ist der mann. mach das was sie dir in der reha zeigen halt noch neben bei selber wenn möglich. die physiotherapeutinen drucken dir auch gerne ein paar zettel mit übungen aus.


----------



## Eisbein (6. August 2009)

Nach meiner OP hab ich erstmal einfache physio gehabt. Aber nach 2x6 behandlungen bin ich dann zu einem orthopäden und hab einen antrag auf ne ambulante reha gestellt. 

Tierisch viel schreibkram für den arzt (deswegen verschweigen viele diese variante) und auch für mich ne menge stress.

Bis das ganze durch war hatte ich noch mal 2*6 behandlungen aber diesmal schon in einem Sport Reha zentrum. Das ist regional aber auch national bekannt. Die betreuen dort viele leistungssportler,...

Gut nach einigem hin und her hatte ich dann die reha. das sind genau 3 wochen und du musst jeden tag dort hin (5mal die woche). Ich war im schnitt 3-4 stunden dort. Hatte krankengymnastik, ergotherapie, massage, reizstrom, fangopackungen und ganz wichtig ein ca. 1,5stündiges sportprogramm.

Es ist unglaublich wie schnell sich die bewegung in qualität und auch quantität verbessert hat. Wenn du sowas bekommen kannst (sollte eigentlich, hatte kumpel von mir auch mtim knie) nehm es unbedingt war. Dir wird alles bezahlt und ne ablehnung seitens der rentenversicherung/krankenkassen ist unwarscheinlich. Auch fahrkosten werden erstattet. 

4monate mit schnie ist schon krass. Mein kumpel hatte auch kreuzband und meniskus, aber net ganz so schlimm, ist nach 4wochen schon wieder gelaufen (mit schiene) und nach 3monaten schon wieder gejogt...(ohne schiene)


----------



## luckygambler (7. August 2009)

perfekt!!! danke nico!
eine ambulante reha ist sogar bei mir gut erreichbar. ich muss nur in die strassenbahn um die ecke einsteigen!
geile sache, werds dann am dienstag beim abschneiden der fäden ansprechen.
den stress tuhe ich mir gerne an, schliesslich habe ich gerade semesterferien 
da bleibt auch genug zeit um zuhause zu trainieren, danke TRAILER!
schönen gruss


----------

